# Closing sites on Firefox



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I asked for advice the other day and downloaded Firefox I really like the browser. Thank you. But one thing has me stumped. When I click on a link that opens a new window. For example. There is a post below of a supplier of USB cables and other computer equipment. I went to the site and when I clicked to close it a notice came on the screen telling me that it would close two tabs. I did so. It closed the linked site, and also The Homesteading Forum. This also happens when linking to news sites like Google and Ask. It is a bit frustrating to re open a website in order to continue reading.
Is there an easy solution for this or is it part of Firefox?


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Instead of closing the whole screen (upper right hand corner) look down to middle left - you will see smaller folder-like tabs. Each tab is a page you have open. Each tab has a little 'x' on its upper right corner. Just close that little 'x'.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

WHAT is it that you LIKE about Firefox? Ease of use? Just different? faster? ????????


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I have less problems going to sites. For instance I read the FT. Myers, Florida News Press. I also had problems opening MSNBC. With internet explorer the screen would get a error message that the computer had performed an illegal function and would close. I posted a question here and Nevada said that Firefox may fix the problem. I did and I now am able do read the paper and see other news sites. 
It has new tools I have to adjust to, Over all, I am very happy with it. I also like the email program.
Thats why I like it. :bouncy:


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe Firefox's default config is to open links in a tab instead of another window. It's a little faster to load links cause it doesn't have to reload all the control panels and such.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Remember Windows does that now, is they now have tabs~! Just like that firefox thingy


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

IE 7 is NOT for windows 98. Windows xp and above. Their machine is Windows 98. sorry.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Actually it is for XP with SP2 and up.... not for XP with sp1 or lower
And all I did was post that XP, now has Tabs that is all.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't intend for it to sound mean. I'm sorry if it did. And, thanyou for the correction, yes it is only for SP2 and above.


----------

